# Ask p1ngpong



## p1ngpong (Apr 9, 2014)

Ask me about life, gaming, gbatemp and anything else and I will give you knowledge.

Or just my skewed opinion on the subject.

edit: By the way this isn't a KYT so I am not the topic and I would appreciate more serious questions just as much as the usual silliness.

edit edit: No more questions guys, I recorded a response to the ones submitted in time that you can watch here.

http://gbatemp.net/threads/ask-p1ngpong.364475/page-2#post-4967195


----------



## GameWinner (Apr 9, 2014)

Does the Vita truly mean life?


----------



## porkiewpyne (Apr 9, 2014)

If you could eat only one type of food/dish only (and nothing else) for the rest of your life, what would it be?


----------



## Ryukouki (Apr 9, 2014)

Serious question. When you started out here did you ever expect to end up where you are today?


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 9, 2014)

By the way this isn't a KYT so I am not the topic and I would appreciate more serious questions just as much as the usual silliness.


----------



## Jean Karlo (Apr 9, 2014)

Have you ever regret banning anyone?


----------



## frogboy (Apr 9, 2014)

Do you want to build a snowman? ;O;

*writes "i should read the thread before posting" 100 times on the chalkboard*


----------



## Vengenceonu (Apr 9, 2014)

*GbaTemp Questions*

If you could ban any staff member, who would it be and why?
Any certain ban that is your all time favorite?
Whats your job in the real world if it was like your Gbatemp job?
Why the name p1ngpong?
Are you like the only Croatian on Gbatemp cause I sure don't see any others.
Who pisses you off most on Gbatemp.
*Life Questions*

Do you have any kids?
What will you do after you leave Gbatemp in the future?
Any significant other(s)? (plural if your a pimp by night)
Favorite food?
Greatest life lesson?
One thing you have about the world.
Greatest life regret?
*Gaming Questions*

Favorite game
Least favorite game
When did you start gaming?
Favorite system?
*Misc. Questions*

Do you rub your nipples together at night?
Last time you peed sitting down
What color was your most recent shit?
Edit: This is not KYT, there goes all my fun
Help me pick lottery numbers then...


----------



## Gahars (Apr 9, 2014)

Why?


----------



## Sicklyboy (Apr 9, 2014)

Why doesn't your cat post in the Shoutbox anymore? Is it afraid?  What a pussy.


----------



## Ryukouki (Apr 9, 2014)

Sicklyboy said:


> Why doesn't your cat post in the Shoutbox anymore? Is it afraid? What a pussy.


 

Shots fired.


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 9, 2014)

Would you retire to Former Staff at the next staff changes or would you continue to be Supervisor?
Or would you ever consider retiring to Former Staff any time soon?


----------



## fischju_ (Apr 9, 2014)

You're still here? What'd you do with Mthr?


----------



## Sheimi (Apr 9, 2014)

What do you do in your free time when not on the temp?


----------



## Saturosias (Apr 9, 2014)

Kirino or Kuroneko?


----------



## DaggerV (Apr 9, 2014)

What is the average width of a african swallow carrying unopened Game Boy Advance container across the alantic ocean at the average speed of 22 willows?


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 9, 2014)

A few more serious questions about gaming, the temp, things in general would be appreciated.


----------



## Duo8 (Apr 9, 2014)

Favourite game/game system?
How'd become a mod? Do you have any prior experience as a mod somewhere else before becoming a mod here?


Spoiler



I hope this is serious enough.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Apr 9, 2014)

Here's a legit one then - why does it feel like you're one of the larger "HR" people of the site? raul and tj have the same capacity to do so, but I feel like when an issue comes up that requires serious staff support beyond what us Moderators can provide, you are one of the first guys to pick up the task.  Any particular reason?  Has that just been agreed on between you three, are you online more than they tend to be, the right person at the right (or wrong?) time, or is that just how the cards play on a day to day basis?


----------



## Veho (Apr 9, 2014)

Are centrifugal juicers worth it?


----------



## calmwaters (Apr 9, 2014)

All right; well, what kind of games do you like to play? And a bit more personal: do you like jRPGs and/or Super Mario 3D World? Do you even *like* the Wii U? There's a lot of general hatred going on and it's kind of annoying. But of course you'll be the perfect diplomat and say you neither like it or hate it; the opinion comes down somewhere in the middle. That way, you can relate to the rest of the people instead of being on far ends of the stick... um, anyway, have you fulfilled your New Years' resolution to ban more people than you did last year?  Have I been seeing fewer and fewer shitheads this year because of you? And, uh, isn't this thread supposed to be in the EoF? But I'm sure if I had a thread like this that I'd post it in there.

Edit: And, uh, why are you sounding so nice? Or maybe it's just me. And for those not in the know, Mthrnite became part of the former staff members this year.  Why does bringing in new stuff always bring in tears?


----------



## CompassNorth (Apr 9, 2014)

What are some of the things that annoy you about the gaming community and industry?


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 9, 2014)

If you were forced to play one game only for 6 months, what would it be?


----------



## Forstride (Apr 9, 2014)

On a scale from Happy to Mad, how gay are you?

_*LOLF PML ;O;*_


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Apr 9, 2014)

Hi p1ng.

What's your favorite game series?
Favorite console?
Favorite insult?
Favorite Temper?
Favorite madgay series?

Did you really expect people to take this thread seriously?

Can I be an admin?

Can we ban Black-Ice?


----------



## Jean Karlo (Apr 9, 2014)

The ultimate question:

Will you answer any of this questions ?


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 9, 2014)

Thanks for the incredible questions guys.


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 10, 2014)

Sorry if I sound congested, it's because I am congested.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Apr 10, 2014)

That was actually very nice. I'm glad I wasted 30 (well 10, because I just skimmed it) minutes there.

I have another question though.

Did you record that with a potato?


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 10, 2014)

P1NGPONG VIDEOS DON'T NEED NO INTRO! P1NGPONG VIDEOS DON'T NEED NO INTRO! ;O;


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 10, 2014)

Has anyone told you you have an awesome accent? I wish I had one like that


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 10, 2014)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Did you record that with a potato?


 
Yeah sure.


----------



## Langin (Apr 10, 2014)

Korean masterrace?


----------



## Gahars (Apr 10, 2014)

p1ngpong said:


> Sorry if I sound congested, it's because I am congested.


 







S-senpai noticed me!


----------



## calmwaters (Apr 10, 2014)

You sound British. Maybe you should record another video when you're not congested...


----------



## Sicklyboy (Apr 10, 2014)

"Sorry that's my cat jumping on my laptop."

p1ngpongs cat lives!


----------



## Yumi (Apr 10, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> Has anyone told you you have an awesome accent? I wish I had one like that


 
I agree, he does have a nice accent. 
If only it was a little deeper, then it would match his Zeus pic.


----------



## Ray Lewis (Apr 11, 2014)

I am his favorite three day ban recipient.  f0f has P1ng on speed dial.  Flame bait me then run and cry.  You on the way out or taking a break?

Edit; cool accent, lol.  Not what I imagined.


----------



## Ryukouki (Apr 11, 2014)

Good on you to answer all the questions, really fun video. In other news you have an awesome accent.


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 11, 2014)

Do you think I am adorable?


----------



## nukeboy95 (Apr 11, 2014)

what does the GBAtemp admin page look like?


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 11, 2014)

I am not actually accepting any more questions now. I will make a separate thread if I decide to ever do this again.


----------



## Ericthegreat (Apr 11, 2014)

p1ngpong said:


> Ask me about life, gaming, gbatemp and anything else and I will give you knowledge.
> 
> Or just my skewed opinion on the subject.
> 
> edit: By the way this isn't a KYT so I am not the topic and I would appreciate more serious questions just as much as the usual silliness.


This is sad guys.... Sorry ping I'm trying to think of a good question....


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Apr 11, 2014)

u still h8 me dont u fgt?


----------



## JoostinOnline (Apr 11, 2014)

Why haven't you added the ability to filter out certain forums, like before the update?  I don't give a damn about anything from the PS3 forums.


----------



## Snailface (Apr 11, 2014)

nukeboy95 said:


> what does the GBAtemp admin page look like?


 
This is the unofficial but accurate answer to your query.


Spoiler: p1ng's custom admin page


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 11, 2014)

p1ngpong said:


> I am not actually accepting any more questions now. I will make a separate thread if I decide to ever do this again.


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 11, 2014)

p1ngpong said:


> Sorry if I sound congested, it's because I am congested.


 
I never thought you'd ever answered it seriously.
Let alone answer any of this seriously.

Interesting to know none the less.
Also, me name is pronounced dee-no, not dyno ;]

Cheers for answering it!
An answer I kinda expected and not expected at the same time.


----------



## Vengenceonu (Apr 11, 2014)

I'm kind of disappointed with his voice. I always pictured a deep Benevolent King speaking when reading his comments. 

**


----------



## porkiewpyne (Apr 11, 2014)

I'm pleasantly surprised that he made a vid response. Was expecting a KYT-esque reply.

Guess he wasn't kidding when he said this wasn't a KYT.

Obligatory


----------



## _Mary_ (Apr 12, 2014)

P1ng,  i cant find my horse in Twilight princess, and why is Link s hot in here?


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 12, 2014)

P1ng loves me.
Confirmed.


----------



## Costello (Apr 17, 2014)

cool bro


----------

